# 15 month old and swaddling for sleep



## yasinsmama (Mar 9, 2008)

We still swaddle our 15 month old to sleep. He stays swaddled while getting to sleep, but he eventually breaks free. I think he doesn't want to be swaddled anymore (always wiggling his arms out), but he seems like he just doesn't sleep well when he's not swaddled. I haven't tried to put him to sleep without swaddling him first in a very long time. I don't think he'll stay still enough to even fall asleep. How can I "wean" him from the swaddle?









I'd like to just put him in his jammies, lay down to nurse, and he falls asleep. I think that's asking a bit too much.


----------



## marispel (May 27, 2008)

Honestly, just go cold turkey. Yes, he'll have a couple days that he'll need to get used to falling asleep without it, but he will.

We weaned our DS at 5 or 6 months. It took about a week, but then he settled in and started sleeping well again.

Sometimes..you just have to bite the bullet & do it.


----------



## yasinsmama (Mar 9, 2008)

marispel, I agree. The only reason I haven't gone cold turkey is that sometimes i'm just tired, and it's easier to swaddle him and be done with it.


----------



## Snuzzmom (Feb 6, 2008)

Why do you want to try it if he sleeps better with it? Is he fighting putting it on? There's really no need to wean if he likes it.


----------



## yasinsmama (Mar 9, 2008)

Nope, he doesn't fight putting it on. I *think* he knows it's time to go to sleep when we put it on him. IDK, I just thought I wanted him to learn to go to sleep like "normal" people do.


----------



## HappyMommy2 (Jan 27, 2007)

There are ideas in "the happiest baby on the block". They are for younger babies, but it might work. Gradually weaning, first one arm out for a few nights, then two arms out but both legs swaddled, etc.

I think there are reasons to stop swaddling younger, but I forget what they are.

good luck mama!


----------



## Fly Girl (Jan 11, 2008)

I swaddled my 9 month DD until just recently. At first we continued to swaddle her but left her arms out (she most always broke free during the night anyway). That was a pretty easy transition for her. Then we took the blanket away cold turkey. It took a week or two for her to be able to settle without the swaddle but then things went back to normal. I did extend her bedtime routine a little for some extra cuddle/quiet time before bed which helped her settle more easily but there was some extra rocking-in-my-arms for awhile.

Good luck!


----------



## Steve's Sweety (Feb 6, 2004)

I'd like that too, but also know my DD can't get herself to sleep w/o being swaddled, and she's older than your LO (19 mo). I asked her ped about it at her checkup, and he said he saw no reason to stop if she needs it, so we swaddle on!
Just wanted you to know there are other "extended swaddlers"







out there and that we've been told it's ok.


----------



## Red Pajama (Jun 11, 2007)

Swaddling is a sleep cue at our house. I usually swaddle my 21 month old. She can fall asleep without it, but on nights when she's fidgety, the swaddle is a wonderful thing.


----------



## PPK (Feb 15, 2007)

I think we swaddled until 15 months or so.

Around 12 months I ended up buying 1-piece footed pajamas and I hand-stitched the arm seams to the side seams of the main portion of the garment. There was enough natural give in the cotton that he was able to eventually bend his arms at the elbow..after a few weeks one came unstitched (I'm not the best seamstress







), and after that I left just the one arm stitched for a few weeks, then he was able to do without completely.

I hope that doesn't sound too weird, but hey-it worked!

If you do it, make sure you don't sew too high, so his armpits have plenty of room, and check for loose threads that can get wound around his fingers(again, my lack of skills...).


----------



## Ruthie's momma (May 2, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Snuzzmom* 
Why do you want to try it if he sleeps better with it? Is he fighting putting it on? There's really no need to wean if he likes it.









:

Why do you want to wean him from "the swaddle?" What is wrong with a toddler being swaddled to sleep? Especially, if it helps your LO fall asleep/stay asleep...


----------



## mum23boyz (Feb 14, 2009)

we used a sleep sack called peke moe for weaning off swaddlng. my sister also uses this on her boy and got them to make an extra large one for him (he's 18months old) and he sleeps really well in it. good luck!


----------



## katiesk (Nov 6, 2007)

Quote:

I hope that doesn't sound too weird, but hey-it worked!
i think it sounds hilarious!

we still swaddle our 15 month old. she will sleep if not swaddled too, but she does recognize it as a "sleep cue" as a pp mentioned. sometimes when she is really ready for bed or a nap, she will try to wrap herself up in her blanket...it's very sweet!

i don't think it's a big deal really, how long they are swaddled...dd often stays swaddled for naps, but becomes un swaddled very quickly at night.


----------



## Herbert (Jul 23, 2009)

I asked his ped about it and she said it was totally normal... that by instinct they want to be near the mother for survival. Once I surrendered to this thought, it became easier.... to understand that he was not doing it on purpose, just living by his instincts. He is now 3 and still super cuddly. My loviest kid.







I got by with slings and taking each day as it came. My older son was one so it was a rough couple of months when my second was born. Hang in there!

Tommy Bahama Comforter


----------



## _betsy_ (Jun 29, 2004)

I swaddled DD1 till 15 months. She just needed it. But you'll know when he's done. DD1 let us know.


----------



## RLWS (Apr 16, 2008)

I too am an extended swaddler. (Love that term, haha!) My daughter is 15 months, and I still swaddle her. She gets out of it pretty quickly after falling asleep, but I think it is a huge sleep cue. Like another poster, she will sometimes bring me her blanket and say, "On" and sometimes when I've laid her on the blanket and am getting ready to wrap her, she'll grab one side of the blanket and pull it over herself. So super cute.

I'm not worried about it. She does usually go the rest of the night without the swaddle, though sometimes I try it at 6 in the morning to see if it will buy me another half hour of sleep.

-Lora


----------



## bdoody11 (Aug 16, 2005)

Where were gals when my girl was an infant/toddler? We swaddled until 11 months and I couldn't find anyone on MDC that was an extended swaddler (and trust me, I asked). We decided to go cold turkey and honestly I don't think it took too long to adjust. She was already breaking out of the blanket so it was time.

To the OP, Could you just put him in his jammies and cuddle him in a blanket and nurse to sleep? That way he gets that close feeling, but then you can lay him down. Another poster mentioned it being a sleep cue, perhaps this would help ease his transition.


----------



## Rosemarino (Jan 15, 2008)

Aw, I feel your pain! I had to swaddle ds until 12 months and I felt that it was never going to end. It was embarrassing for me for some reason







Anyway, it happened rather naturally when it happened, took some work but not much and I'm really relieved. Good luck!


----------



## yasinsmama (Mar 9, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bdoody11* 
Where were gals when my girl was an infant/toddler? We swaddled until 11 months and I couldn't find anyone on MDC that was an extended swaddler (and trust me, I asked). We decided to go cold turkey and honestly I don't think it took too long to adjust. She was already breaking out of the blanket so it was time.

To the OP, Could you just put him in his jammies and cuddle him in a blanket and nurse to sleep? That way he gets that close feeling, but then you can lay him down. Another poster mentioned it being a sleep cue, perhaps this would help ease his transition.

I have tried this, although not recently. It's just that he's a very active nurser. He wants to swing his arms around, put his foot in my face for me to kiss or tickle it, sing, do a few flips, come back to the boob. Most nights i'm just to tired to get him to sty still, so I just swaddle him. It's like it calms him down for me.


----------

